# parking brake fales on hill



## ASD (Jan 31, 2007)

parking brake fails on hill truck jump all 4 wheel blocks and sent two men running that were feeding the chipper be careful out their !!!!!!
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44681&d=1170358703


----------



## JayD (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow,bad luck there..glad that nobody was hurt,was the chipper new?looks it so much for the excess..if there's such a thing it was a good accident, no one hurt.Thanks for posting


----------



## Manco (Feb 1, 2007)

You had the parking brake set and four wheel chocks:monkey: Truck still rolled awayopcorn: Good thing no one got hurt.


----------



## ASD (Feb 1, 2007)

JayD said:


> Wow,bad luck there..glad that nobody was hurt,was the chipper new?looks it so much for the excess..if there's such a thing it was a good accident, no one hurt.Thanks for posting


yes it was new got it in november y could it not be 1 of the old ones:bang: :bang:


----------



## Tree Slayer (Feb 1, 2007)

Man that really stinks, Glad everyone is OK. Was that truck Auto or stick? we have a f 750 auto allison it has no park, really have to watch where they are sitting and how they are chocked. How steep was that?


----------



## LightningLoader (Feb 1, 2007)

Man, that's not the kind of thing you wanna see rolling down the street toward you!


----------



## Timberhauler (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about that.


----------



## BivyLess (Feb 1, 2007)

Buy the really big wheel chocks for steep slopes.


----------



## ASD (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Treeco


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad no one was hurt on the accident, property can always be replaced.


----------



## ROOSTKING (Feb 2, 2007)

*line lock*

Considering that truck didn't have air brakes and they were hydraulic, you might want to look at a hydraulic line lock to at least the rear wheels. We use them on all are trucks and they work great. Glade no one was hurt.
How much damage was done?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hydraulis line locks*



ROOSTKING said:


> Considering that truck didn't have air brakes and they were hydraulic, you might want to look at a hydraulic line lock to at least the rear wheels. We use them on all are trucks and they work great. Glad no one was hurt.
> How much damage was done?



A friend, who does foundation drilling, had his truck parked in his front yard that is some what steep. He had set the hydraulic line lock and forgot to set the parking brake, install chalks and put it in gear. At around 3 AM the truck went down the road and over the bank. He had just sold the truck for $65,000 and was getting it ready to be delivered. The cab was totaled, frame tweaked and it took my excavator and his cat, with a wench, to get the wreck back up to the road. Line locks are only a temporary supplemental parking brake.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Feb 2, 2007)

ROOSTKING said:


> Considering that truck didn't have air brakes and they were hydraulic, you might want to look at a hydraulic line lock to at least the rear wheels. We use them on all are trucks and they work great. Glade no one was hurt.
> How much damage was done?




Mico locks. Lot of towing companies use them to lock all four/six wheels.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 2, 2007)

*nice equipment. man that stinks*

a friend of mine was sharpening a saw on the tailgate of a p/u when the tree truck behind it rolled down nearly killing him. he is ok but his testicals were ripped wide open. i wont mention his name 4 his privacy but he is a great climber. poor bugger. glad no body was hurt. it was a shock to hear the truck roled over 4 choks and its realy hard to belive. but like i said glad no people were hurt!


----------



## Xtra (Feb 2, 2007)

Since your truck rolled over 4 chocks this probably won't have worked, but I always have my guys turn the wheels of the trucks towards the curb. That way if the brake lets go it will turn into the curb and stop.


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 3, 2007)

This whole thing sucks! I have had a few close calls loosing traction towing a chipper on a steep property but never a static truck rolling. I imagine that will make you age a few years.


----------



## toscottm (Feb 7, 2007)

*Parking Brakes Failed*



ASD said:


> parking brake fails on hill truck jump all 4 wheel blocks and sent two men running that were feeding the chipper be careful out their !!!!!!



I've heard of this a few times now. One guy I spoke to said 'going into the bush' at the bottom of the hill did $20,000 damage to his truck. Of course, he's lucky it didn't kill someone down the road. Haven't yet heard of something like this with a bucket truck. Now that would be quite the ride! My question is how steep a grade was this parked on such that it could jump four chocks?

The suggestion earlier by Bob of Crawford Tree Service is a good practice. Always turn wheels so that a 'runaway' will veer into the curb or ditch. 

Being in the insurance business, I've seen some very bizarre things. A client once had two trucks on order for months, finally got delivery, had the bodies installed and then set them out to work. Within a week a driver of one of the trucks ran a red light and was in a terrible wreck. The unbelievable is that he struck his own other truck coming through the green light. What are the odds that in an accident you hit your own guy? Another client once had two accidents in two different vehicles at the same intersection within an hour. Now that's having a really rough day!


----------



## ASD (Feb 10, 2007)

GICON said:


> Just out of curiosity, were those chocks the rubber ones or metal or wood? I am not a big fan of the rubber ones, and feel the truck would run those over with no problem, thats why I am curious to see what was used. I made a few chocks out of a nice round and the log splitter. Nice hardwood, but certaintly not rubber. Sorry to hear about the loss and damage. Hopefully you can salvage that nice new Bandit



they were rubber


----------

